# 2018 LT Headlights with severe condensation on the inside



## mean buzzen half dozen (May 13, 2018)

I washed my 2018 Cruze last weekend & noticed some condensation on my left headlight. 
BTW, what led bulbs did you put in & where did you get them?
Thanks


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

mean buzzen half dozen said:


> I washed my 2018 Cruze last weekend & noticed some condensation on my left headlight.
> BTW, what led bulbs did you put in & where did you get them?
> Thanks


Anazon

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B077B7GJ5J?psc=1&ref=yo_pop_mb_pd_title


These are pretty nice bulbs.Very bright

From reading there are vents in the lights so it's not the dust caps I think the problem is that the LED's dont fet hir enough to warm up the lenses so the housing gets hotter alowing the condensation .

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## idtuner (Jun 2, 2018)

Just picked up my 2018 LT Hatch and it rained today - I noticed that too.... wonder if it will go away or maybe there was a bad batch of headlights out there that are leaky


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

I think it's a manufacturer problem. I was at the dealer last week walking around the lot looking at new Cruze vehicles. We had rain here in Florida quite a bit in the last 3 weeks. I noticed a cruze with condensation inside the light assembly. Not a good way to start a relationship with a new soon to be Cruze owner. I'm wondering if it's with both sedan and hatchback models and specific to a model year only.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The headlights are a vented design. The condensation goes away when the headlights are used. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Like JB sez, turn on those 55W headlamp heaters for a while and it'll clear up.


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

Taxman said:


> Like JB sez, turn on those 55W headlamp heaters for a while and it'll clear up.


I've switch to LED these dont heat up so much but they work so nice.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

So it's not just mine doing it!!! I took some photos I was so surprised.


----------

